# July USDA Ag Price Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

National Agricultural Statistics Service
USDA
Washington, D.C.

Summary from exerpts--

Feed Grains & Hay: The July index is 236, up 2.2 percent from last month and
53 percent above a year ago. The corn price, at $5.61 per bushel, is up
13 cents from last month and $2.29 above July 2007. The all hay price, at
$164 per ton, is up $3.00 from June and up $33.00 from last July. Sorghum
grain, at $9.78 per cwt, is 32 cents below June but $4.26 above July last
year.

LIVESTOCK & PRODUCTS: The July index, at 138, is 0.7 percent above last
month and up 0.7 percent from July 2007. Compared with a year ago, prices
are higher for cattle, broilers, turkeys, and hogs. Prices for milk, eggs,
and calves are down from last year.

Meat Animals: The July index, at 126, is up 2.4 percent from last month and
5.0 percent higher than last year. The July hog price, at $52.50 per cwt, is
down 80 cents from June but 30 cents higher than a year ago. The July beef
cattle price of $95.70 per cwt is up $3.70 from last month and $6.70 higher
than July 2007.

Dairy Products: The July index, at 149, is up 0.7 percent from a month ago
but 9.7 percent lower than July last year. The July all milk price of $19.40
per cwt is up 10 cents from last month but down $2.20 from July 2007. The
fluid grade milk price is up 10 cents but the manufacturing grade milk price
is down 80 cents from the previous month.


----------

